# I pilot waypoints



## fmfracing1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all I recently bought I pilot link and installed went out last night and could create waypoint and go to them and spot lock works great but I can't get the auto pilot or (Goto) function to work on existing waypoints saved on my hummingbird unit 998 . Im sure I'm doing something wrong haven't been able to figure it out any input would be nice thanks in advance.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe a dumb question, but do you have the ethernet cable hooked up? Also the Terrova needs to be down and lit up for the bird to recognize it. If its not powered up it won't see it. Also on the controller it will not see it until you have it deployed. When its down the contoller has a goto function, press and scroll through the waypoints until you see the one you want and press ok, its pretty cool. I am loving mine, it really makes the boat user friendly. Wait till you get to use the navagation and spot lock


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

You also have to be pretty close to the waypoint before it will take you to it. But it will.give you a warning saying it's to far away. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

